# Duyuru > Gündem >  Referandumda “Alevi hakimler gidecek” sloganı

## bozok

*Referandumda “Alevi hakimler gidecek” sloganı* 



Referandum sonuçları ile ilgili ilk yazımda, Trabzon kaynaklı “Evet sonucunu almak için mesela Trabzon’un köylerinde ‘Evet verenler Müslüman, hayır verenler dinsizdir’ propagandası yapılmıştır. Orta Anadolu ve Karadeniz’de MHP tabanı bu propagandadan fena halde etkilenmiştir” tespitine yer vermiştim.

Trabzon basınından Günebakış gazetesinin sahibi ve Genel Yayın Müdürü Ali üztürk, bu tespitimize yer verdikten sonra “Propaganda, Bulut’un iddia ettiği gibi değil, ‘Alevi hakimler gidecek, Müslüman hakimler gelecek’ biçiminde gelişmiştir. 

üzellikle Başbakan’ın ‘Yargı artık dedelerden talimat almayacak’ sözleri kırsalda büyük yankı bulmuştur. Gerek Orta Anadolu’da gerek Karadeniz Bölgesi’nde ‘Müslüman hakimler için evet’ propagandası ‘Müslüman cumhurbaşkanı’gibi tutmuştur.

Nitekim MHP eski milletvekili Orhan Bıçakçıoğlu’nun ‘Bu Yargıtay ve Danıştay’a üaykara’da alnı secde gören bir hakimin gelmesini istiyorum’ sözleri aynı perspektifin yansımasıdır” diye yazdı.

* * *

üztürk’ün verdiği bilgiler, meselenin dehşet verici boyutlarını azaltmıyor, aksine çoğaltıyor. Ne demek “Alevi hakimler gidecek, Müslüman hakimler gelecek?” AKP, Alevi nüfus bulunmayan Trabzon’da böyle mi propaganda yaptı? Eğer propagandayı bana verilen ilk bilgilerde olduğu gibi “Evet verenler Müslüman, hayır verenler dinsizdir” diye değil de “Alevi hakimler gidecek, Müslüman hakimler gelecek” diye yapmışlarsa, bu vatandaşı kin ve düşmanlığa alenen tahrik değil midir?

Ali üztürk’e Trabzon’daki propagandanın hangi sloganlarla yapıldığına dair verdiği bilgilerden dolayı teşekkür ederim. Zaten ilk bilgiyi de yine Trabzonlu değerli bir gazeteci dostumdan almıştım.

Görülüyor ki, AKP, Karadeniz ve Orta Anadolu’da referandumu Sünni-Alevi oylamasına çevirmiştir. Ali üztürk’ün verdiği bilgi, çok önemli bir delildir.

Türk Ceza Yasası’nın 216’ncı maddesinde, “Halkın sosyal sınıf, ırk, din, mezhep veya bölge bakımından farklı özelliklere sahip bir kesimini, diğer bir kesimi aleyhine kin ve düşmanlığa alenen tahrik etmek” suçu düzenlenmiştir.

Siyasi Partiler Yasası’na göre halkı sınıf, ırk, din, mezhep veya bölge farklılığı gözeterek kin ve düşmanlığa açıkça tahrik etme suçlarından mahkÃ»m olanlar, siyasi partilere üye bile olamaz!

Yine Siyasi Partiler Yasası’nın 78’inci maddesinde, “Siyasi Partiler, Türk Devletinin ve Cumhuriyetin varlığını tehlikeye düşürmek, temel hak ve hürriyetleri yok etmek, dil, ırk, renk, din ve mezhep ayrımı yaratmak veya sair herhangi bir yoldan bu kavram ve görüşlere dayanan bir devlet düzeni kurmak amacını güdemezler veya bu amaca yönelik faaliyette bulunamazlar, başkalarını bu yolda tahrik ve teşvik edemezler.

Bölge, ırk, belli kişi, aile, zümre veya cemaat, din, mezhep veya tarikat esaslarına dayanamaz veya adlarını kullanamazlar” denilmiştir.

Durum bu kadar açık ve nettir.

* * *

Ali üztürk’ün ikinci değerlendirmesi de çok önemli:

“Fethullah Gülen Hoca’nın ‘Keşke mümkün olsa da mezardaki ölüleri oy vermeleri için kaldırabilsek’ sözleri muhafazakar kitleleri derinden etkilemiştir. Sandık tarihinde böylesi manevi bir motivasyon ilk kez görülmüştür. Sonucu bize göre en fazla bu keyfiyet etkilemiştir.”

Demek ki referandum, “hukukun üstünlüğü”, “özgürlüğe bir adım daha” gibi palavraların değil din ve mezhep duygularının şartlandırması ile yapılmıştır.


*Arslan BULUT* / İLK KURşUN / 15 Eylül 2010

----------

